

Demonstration of a simple Bitcoin point of sale solution - jav
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o84SfChQ-S8

======
soapdog
Oh I like it! Congratulations on the POS solution. Do you have a link to the
mobile client you used?

~~~
jav
Thx! The client is BitPay ( <https://github.com/warpi/BitPay> ). But if you
want to use the green address feature for secure instantaneous transfers, you
will need a more recent version than is currently available in the Android
market. This one includes support for it:
[https://github.com/javgh/greenaddress-pos-
tools/BitPay.apk/q...](https://github.com/javgh/greenaddress-pos-
tools/BitPay.apk/qr_code) .

